# First semen analysis results :(



## farmingwife216 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi havent posted for a while...its been 2 years so went to the doctors again. I have had various tests done but the doctor has said that its now hubbys turn. He done his first semen sample and it took ages to come back. We got the results yesterday and the message from receptionist was that hubby needs to re do the test as his count is fine but the motility is very low . I just can not stop worrying now and thinking about it. I always thought it may be me with the problem. Any one got any advice or been in a similiar situation?


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Hiya just seen your post. 
I was in a similar situation in October. We already knew that I had fertility problems as I have PCOS but my hubby never got tested. He did his 1st test early October the results came back within 24hrs. We got told he had produced a borderline sample and it needed repeating. He had the repeat test done about a week later. This produce a similar result with a slightly better morphology rate was 1% now 2%. 
We have now been referred to the hospital for help with the fertility. I think I felt a bit better about the situation knowing that our problems were not all on me. My G.P also added that now we know there is a problem on both sides a specific course of treatment could be carried out. 
Our appointment on the 16th of January and it can't come quick enough for me, after 6 years of no contraception it's about time lol zx


----------



## farmingwife216 (Aug 9, 2016)

how was your first appointment? Got results for second test today and Huby still has 0% motility so being referred to fertility clinic. Just wondering what we can expect. x


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

My 1st appointment was fairly overwhelming, wasn't sure what to expect if am honest. We came away with booklets to read and a list of what types of tests that would need to be done before the next appointment. Wesaw a nurse practitioner who took down our medical history and checked my height/weight/bmi.
I had my AMH blood taken also. Had to pay £60 as it's not covered by the NHS.
Due to my prior diagnosis of PCOS she advised that IVF would be the most appropriate treatment for us.
I had to book in with my GP for the hormone tests doing but couldn't have these done until old AF reared her ugly head lol.
I've never been so happy to see her. I'm now booked in for my baseline scan next Monday and also the HSG x-ray test next Friday. I feel like am getting somewhere now as it's been almost a month since my 1st consultation. 
I hope this helps a little xx


----------



## farmingwife216 (Aug 9, 2016)

Glad your appointment went well. Still waiting for our letter to come through for appointment...pretty agonising to be honest everyday I have come home asking if there is post and when I'm at home constantly checking the post box, it's only been a week! From what I have seen looking on the Web  (bad idea but we all do it) IVF could be our only option too. Think the reality of it all has started to kick in. 
Best of luck with all your investigations xx


----------



## ellieh17 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi my husband has had low motility in all 3 of his tests (2 x nhs, 1 x private). I have no fertility issues. We did an ivf/icsi cycle last year which was successful. We got 9 eggs, 5 of which fertilised but 4 of them stopped dividing at day 3 ( this is really common with low motility). The remaining embryo became our daughter. If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Xx


----------



## Loopie Lou (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi ellieh17  , if you don't mind me asking how low was your OHs sperm motility? My OH has v low and I don't have any known issues, although my reserves are low so will get fewer follicles. I know our chances are very low but it's good to hear your story of success.


----------

